# Epson 1400 Sublimation Software



## firstthebanker (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Ive got myself an Epson 1400 with a CISS Subimation setup, I've downloaded the drivers, but I seem to remember the guy who I purchased it from saying I need to get some software for the Sublimation CISS.

Does anyone happen to know what he may have been talking about and if so where I might be able to get it.

Many Thanks in advance

Ray


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

IF you have sublimation ink and IF you have sublimation paper and IF you have the proper ICC profile, you do not need a specific software. you can use any adobe product, corel, inkscape, gimp, Xara or most any bitmap or vector program


----------



## scg (Aug 11, 2009)

Ours did not require anything other than installing the printer driver and start printing.


----------



## firstthebanker (Jan 31, 2011)

charles95405 said:


> IF you have sublimation ink and IF you have sublimation paper and IF you have the proper ICC profile, you do not need a specific software. you can use any adobe product, corel, inkscape, gimp, Xara or most any bitmap or vector program


I do have Sublimation Ink, I do have Sublimation Paper, but I dont think I have ICC profile, could it be that is what he was on about.

What is the ICC profile?

Thanks 

Ray


----------



## scg (Aug 11, 2009)

What brand of ink do you have?
We did not require an ICC so you may want to try printing and pressing a test piece and see what the colors look like.


----------



## firstthebanker (Jan 31, 2011)

scg said:


> What brand of ink do you have?
> We did not require an ICC so you may want to try printing and pressing a test piece and see what the colors look like.


Im not sure of what brand, the guy who I purchased it from never named a brand but did say it was a quality ink and that it was false economy to use cheap inks.

I will try a test print tomorrow and see what its like, I'll post up and let you guys know.

Thanks for the advice.

Ray


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

ICC is international Color consortium..and sets color standards. It sounds as if you may have chinese ink which may or may not give good results. What problems are you having?


----------



## firstthebanker (Jan 31, 2011)

charles95405 said:


> ICC is international Color consortium..and sets color standards. It sounds as if you may have chinese ink which may or may not give good results. What problems are you having?


Sorry You misunderstood, Im not having any probs I was trying to find out what software I needed for the ciss. Im pretty sure he got the ink from Ralawise, I may be wrong.

I'll post up my print and press results.

Cheers guys.

Ray


----------



## firstthebanker (Jan 31, 2011)

1st lesson I learnt that I should not put the whole Tshirt under the press I got the image on both front and back, lol.

I also burnt the Tshirt.

Could someone give me a guide as to What temperature and for how long I sould press a T-shirt. 

Thanks in advance.

Ray


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

firstthebanker said:


> 1st lesson I learnt that I should not put the whole Tshirt under the press I got the image on both front and back, lol.
> 
> I also burnt the Tshirt.
> 
> ...


You can press the whole shirt but first put a sheet of paper inside it so you don't get the ink migrating through to the back side. I use brown wrapping paper that I buy by the roll. I do my 100% sublimation shirts at 400 deg. for 50 seconds with a teflon sheet on top.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Dec 2, 2010)

I've also got an Epson 1400 and would like to do sublimation license plates. Do I need to have special ink? I have the sublimation paper already


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

yes you will need sublimation ink...and you can use the 1400...but it might be cheaper to buy another printer as you will waste a great deal of ink...its expensive...to flush the old ink out the lines...your 1400 takes 6 carts at about $80 each...so total is $480 or so and for that price you can get a new ricoh 3300 w/sublimation ink...ready to go

to OP...you should use 400F to press and it sounds like you are trying to print on cotton...and cotton will scorch at that temp....are you using 100% polyester????


----------

